# Webber trading ???



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

do you think that webber will want to have a trade from sactown to another team ??

I think he will want to trade but will be really picky on who and where he goes ???


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't think he will be tradet, because he is the heart of the Kings and the fans love him....he will probably get the ring this year and that is all he wants....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LamarOdom4MVP</b>!
> I don't think he will be tradet, because he is the heart of the Kings and the fans love him....he will probably get the ring this year and that is all he wants....



How to get a ring then?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LamarOdom4MVP</b>!
> I don't think he will be tradet, because he is the heart of the Kings and the fans love him....he will probably get the ring this year and that is all he wants....


If they love him so much, why was he getting Boo'd?


----------



## SavSicc (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope the celtics get him for mark blount and walta mcarty


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> I hope the celtics get him for mark blount and walta mcarty


I'd think the kings would want more than that.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> If they love him so much, why was he getting Boo'd?


Cause they were doing very good, and then he came back and they faltered a little while trying to fit him back in. As long as they get it together for the playoffs, the booing will stop.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> If they love him so much, why was he getting Boo'd?


they boo'd him because the first weeks after he returned into the starting lineup he wasn't as fast as he was before the injury and he couldn't assimilate to the team. But with every game he gets better and adjusts to the team. I'm sure, the boo's stop soon!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

And the booing was totally blown out of proportion, it wasnt like it was the whole arena... It was like a few 100 people... Not only that, Webber wont be traded, he brought this franchise to where it is now and i think they have a little more class than to do something like that...


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

he can come to denver!!!!     

just imagine... 
c- NENE
PF-C-WEBB
SF- MELO
SG- VO 
PG- DRE


awwww that would be nice


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Webber's contract is terrible, he is staying in Sacramento. Chris Webber will retire in Sacramento. He defines the Sacramento system and even though he has lost his quickness and explosiveness, the guy is still putting up 20 and 10 playing poor basketball. Expect him to regain alot of his form by next season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Webber's contract is terrible, he is staying in Sacramento. Chris Webber will retire in Sacramento. He defines the Sacramento system and even though he has lost his quickness and explosiveness, the guy is still putting up 20 and 10 playing poor basketball. Expect him to regain alot of his form by next season.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

More like expect him to get injured and sit out half the season again next year.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aboveallodds24</b>!
> he can come to denver!!!!
> 
> just imagine...
> ...


Lets see Camby and Bowen for C-Webb?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The only package i can see the Kings accepting for C-Webb, is Anthony+Nene+Leonard for C-Webb+Tony Massenberg


----------



## UConn10 (Apr 6, 2004)

I would be extremely disappointed if Sac trades away Webber. Although the team is not looking very good since his return, C-Webb is the one that turned the franchise around and brought them excitement. 

Remember what happened to the Knicks when they got rid of Patrick Ewing?


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I would absolutely hate to see Webber go. The fans who booed him are idiots! They obviosly never got off thier fat asses to play a competitive sport after an injury in thier lives, yet alone NBA level basketball this close to the playoffs with all of America watching your every move. If the Kings are gonna win a championship, I want to win it with Webber in the line-up. I miss watching Hedo's progress, Pollard's wild hair styles, and Jimmy Jackson's willingness to play for relatively low salary for his skill level. I want to keep the Kings together!


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

kings are better off without him. He doesn't play defense and takes shots away from peja and let me ask you ,who would rather shoot the ball between those 2 on your team? 
He is also ego driven and immature like Iverson and Antoine Walker and has problems with press and fans


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

actually according to +- Webber is their worst player http://82games.com/0304SAC.HTM


----------



## Spurs#1 (Mar 30, 2004)

haha and imagine if he went to spurs

c - tim
pf - Webber
sf - Ginobli
sg - bowen
pg - parker

hahaha awesome I tells ya


----------

